# Great Pyrenees puppies



## southernstardowns (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 26, 2012)

Yours?


----------



## southernstardowns (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes, we had a litter of nine on May 20th. They are SO sweet, fluffy, and fun!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 26, 2012)

They are cute. Pyr puppies are very funny little things. lol


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 27, 2012)

Do you have any updated photos?  They are adorable, but grow so fast!


----------



## southernstardowns (Jun 29, 2012)

I usually take pictures on the weekend after their baths, I'll post some more on here this weekend. You're right, they grow incredibly fast!


----------

